# Maumee River



## Bassthumb

I predict we will have crazies wading the river by this weekend. You got the over or under?


----------



## LatinoHeat

I read that a few people have already been wading that River. So my vote is under!


----------



## Luda024

I'm definitely taking the under.


----------



## Raylaser

Hey, no problem with getting a head start!! LOL!


----------



## DoubleHooked

If I live down the river, I would have been there in shorts last month!!


----------



## KaGee

Storm front Wednesday, Thursday will deter the crazies but the insane will not be deterred.
Tackle hunters in the summer will be handsomely rewarded.


----------



## Bassthumb

I could ride a bike to the river, and I still very rarely fish the run


----------



## Raylaser

The run is all about standing shoulder to shoulder with a thousand of your closest friends (many of whom have absolutely no river etiquette or any level of proper sportsmanship). Yep, that's why I'm seldom there during the run either. I fish to relax not to feel like I'm in a roller derby contest being pressured to give way to some yahoo who arrives an hour after me and sets-up 5 feet away.


----------



## sherman51

Raylaser said:


> The run is all about standing shoulder to shoulder with a thousand of your closest friends (many of whom have absolutely no river etiquette or any level of proper sportsmanship). Yep, that's why I'm seldom there during the run either. I fish to relax not to feel like I'm in a roller derby contest being pressured to give way to some yahoo who arrives an hour after me and sets-up 5 feet away.


when's the last time you actually had someone show up late and give you 5 feet????, LOL. maybe its just me but they always seem like they want to get between me and the guy who is standing next to my shoulder. or they want to get just a little out in front of us. that's why I don't even bother fishing the Maumee any more. just not worth the hassle.
sherman


----------



## pacodog

It's one of the reasons I'm about to purchase fishing kayak, to find isolated spots away from the madness. Waded maumee faithfully in younger days but no interest in the masses at this point.


----------



## Bassthumb

One of the the best ways to fish the run is to throw your kayak in at Jerome road and float across to the south side of the river and semi beach yourself along all that private property. Although technically probably still trespassing sometimes you can find a semi submerged branch or brush like grass to pin up against and stop your float.....that in my estimation would be totally legal because you are not touching shore or bottom. Regardless, Ive done it a bunch and never had any trouble. No one next to you for several hundred yards, peaceful, relaxing fishing.


----------



## Dr. Walleye

I'll give it another week at least. River is rising. Fish still need time to move in. It's still early in my opinion.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Maumee tackle website claims a report that 2 walleye were caught by side cut this past Monday. Anyone else hear about this?


----------



## Raylaser

Shhh!!! You will start a stampede dude! These threads are great for sharing general info but if 'eyes' are starting to show up this early we need to keep it to ourselves. LOL! No, I haven't heard anything but wouldn't surprise me with this goofy weather we've had.


----------



## johnboy111711

Looks like fun....


----------



## Capt. Crude

Ha.... don't think a bogus report will crowd the river yet. Just seeing if anyone actually saw these fish..


----------



## Redhunter1012

There will be a few caught in the next week after the push of water and the warm weekend. I always like a slow, steady push of fish through March. Not too many fish or people out there and if you have your "spots", you can go pick a limit in a couple hours or so.


----------



## KaGee

Every year the die-hards have to go down immediately after ice-out. There is a resident population in there. Who knows if the report is bogus or not. History says around the 3rd week of March.


----------



## KaGee

Last year....


----------



## BFG

Try all ya' want before March 12th...lemme know how cooooooooold that water is will ya'? 

LMAO....be safe boys!


----------



## KaGee

So, were the "crazies" shamed into not reporting their ventures over the weekend.? 
You know somebody was out.


----------



## Nightcrawler666

Haha, dr. Walleye posted some pics on his Instagram, couple guys at meigs, Orleans and white street area. Think he said one parked at white street had PA plates!? Hahaha wow, people are funny creatures.


----------



## Raylaser

Hey, it was warm and sunny, no ice to fish on. Might as well wet a line in the Maumee and see what happens. No colder to wade that than sitting on the ice. Not saying there's much to be had right now but if a guy's got a fishing jones, he's gotta scratch that itch!


----------



## laynhardwood

I don't fish the walleye run anymore but the water isn't even cold with the proper gear. I wear my duck hunting waders that are 5mm and 1600 gr boots when I'm steelhead fishing in winter. I don't even notice if the water is cold or not unless I'm handling fish. I have a pair of breathable waders I wear once it's warmer but wouldn't wear those in cold water.


----------



## TopCat

I saw people in the water near Perrysburg on Sunday. Not sure if they were catching anything. The water looked like chocolate milk.


----------



## Raylaser

laynhardwood said:


> I don't fish the walleye run anymore but the water isn't even cold with the proper gear. I wear my duck hunting waders that are 5mm and 1600 gr boots when I'm steelhead fishing in winter. I don't even notice if the water is cold or not unless I'm handling fish. I have a pair of breathable waders I wear once it's warmer but wouldn't wear those in cold water.


Yep, with the proper gear it's no big deal. Do the same thing as you "Layn". Wear my neoprene insulated in the late Fall and Winter months and my lightweight stuff in Spring. I don't fish the main part of the "Run" due to the crowds and inconsiderate people that fish it. But I will try to hit the early and late part of it when the crowds are thinner. Otherwise I'd much rather be wadding for steelies somewhere where there are far fewer people trying to crowd every inch of river!


----------



## Sasamafras

Don't forget new licenses are needed tomorrow! I will probably try in a week or so. I live 5 mins from sidecut


----------



## meathelmet

Saw two people on Sunday down by Jerome Road


----------



## hunters08

I have never fished the run, I cant wait to try it. Although Its a little depressing hearing all the negative comments about how horrible it is, Im still going to try it once.


----------



## fish4wall

don't let the bad stories scare you......I started fishing that run in 92. seen a bunch of stuff..lol but over all its not that bad.


----------



## hunters08

Thanks...I'm definitely trying it once. Might actually try it twice once wading and once with the boat...hahaha


----------



## Gills63

Do yourself a favor and go your first time on a week day. Less crowded and your more likely to end up next to a regular who can provide good advice or at least set a good example.


----------



## hunters08

thank you gils63 I will definitely make it a week day then.


----------



## Flathead76

hunters08 said:


> thank you gils63 I will definitely make it a week day then.


Mid day also sees less pressure. Get in after the morning crowd and leave before the after work crowd.


----------



## ostbucks98

If all the crybabys and people expecting to have a whole section of river to themselves stay home there wouldnt be any bad attitudes to ruin everyone elses fun. Been wading and boating the run since 1994 and only two bad experiences.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

ostbucks98 said:


> If all the crybabys and people expecting to have a whole section of river to themselves stay home there wouldnt be any bad attitudes to ruin everyone elses fun. Been wading and boating the run since 1994 and only two bad experiences.


Thats' rich. If all the neanderthals would quick huckin 1 oz pyramid sinkers on 80 lb spiderwire while fishing in someone's hip pocket, no one would have anything to complain about. It never ceases to amaze me how some people think they need to be prepared to catch a Marlin. Some of the dimmest bulbs show up to fish the run. 

I'll leave it to you non-crybabies to spoon each other while you fish. I'll be the guy fishing in peace and quiet catching all kinds of fun stuff.


----------



## ostbucks98

If you had a better attitude you could help that poor guy with 1oz pyramid sinkers and 80lb test.


----------



## Redhunter1012

B


ostbucks98 said:


> If you had a better attitude you could help that poor guy with 1oz pyramid sinkers and 80lb test.


Bwahahaha! I love all the guys every year that hate on the run. Im guessing they're the ones that are redfaced, cussing, slamming their poles through clenched teeth after a few breakoffs. haha


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Redhunter1012 said:


> B
> Bwahahaha! I love all the guys every year that hate on the run. Im guessing they're the ones that are redfaced, cussing, slamming their poles through clenched teeth after a few breakoffs. haha


I don't hate the run. Its a cash cow for businesses. I just opt to not fish in the masses. That's more fish for ostbucks.


----------



## TopCat

I've had good experiences, in general, fishing the run. You know you're going to be fishing in close quarters going into to it. I've found people to usually be courteous and to use common sense. I've even had other anglers help out with info, tackle if I've forgotten or don't have something, giving me space, even had guys net big fish in heavy current downstream for me when it appeared a break-off was inevitable and I might lose the fish. I've always tried to return the favors and the courtesy.


----------



## Gills63

I don't know why we do this every year. If you don't want to fish then don't show up. If you think a bunch of strangers care why you don't fish it, well we don't. Why go into a thread and comment on something you don't do and have nothing positive to contribute? 

Not directed at any certain person, just an open letter to all run haters.


----------



## Raylaser

Bucket Mouth said:


> I don't hate the run. Its a cash cow for businesses. I just opt to not fish in the masses. That's more fish for ostbucks.


Very good point Bucket!!! I don't hate the run either. I do choose when and where to fish based on least likely to be in a big crowd. Otherwise I choose not to fish it mainly because of the crowd whether they are nice or not. My reason for fishing is for some relaxation and peace. If I catch some fish in the process then it's icing on the cake! Combat fishing and getting someone casting over my line or crowding me out of my space is not my definition of relaxation. If I want to be frustrated or tense after a few hours of some activity, I might just as well go to work!


----------



## ostbucks98

See Ive never experienced "combat" fishing. If someone is casting over your line then they are doing it right.


----------



## Flathead76

TopCat said:


> I've had good experiences, in general, fishing the run. You know you're going to be fishing in close quarters going into to it. I've found people to usually be courteous and to use common sense. I've even had other anglers help out with info, tackle if I've forgotten or don't have something, giving me space, even had guys net big fish in heavy current downstream of me when it appeared a break-off was inevitable. I've always tried to return the favors and the courtesy.


Exactly. Before moving last year I fished the run hard for 17 years. In that time I can think of only two occasions where I left pissed off because of other anglers. Almost everyone I have talked to has been very decent to fish next to. If you go in acting like a male body part chances are good that someone will return the favor to you.


----------



## Raylaser

ostbucks98 said:


> See Ive never experienced "combat" fishing. If someone is casting over your line then they are doing it right.


OST, not sure what type of fishing you deem is correct, but casting over someone else's line is never correct. So why in the world would you advocate it unless you're a slob fisherman. I fish the run, I respect other's position in relationship to me. What irritates me about it are inconsiderate guys like you that make stupid comments like you just made and make it seem like it's no big deal to push and shove your way into someone else's fishing experience. You are the problem sir, not the solution.


----------



## Nightcrawler666

Raylaser said:


> OST, not sure what type of fishing you deem is correct, but casting over someone else's line is never correct. So why in the world would you advocate it unless you're a slob fisherman. I fish the run, I respect other's position in relationship to me. What irritates me about it are inconsiderate guys like you that make stupid comments like you just made and make it seem like it's no big deal to push and shove your way into someone else's fishing experience. You are the problem sir, not the solution.


I believe he means to cast overtop of someone already in their drift. That is correct when you have a lot of people fishing shoulder to shoulder. It's actually really the only way to keep from tangling up with one another, "alternating casts", if you will. 

I'm just not a shoulder to shoulder type of fisherman, much like yourself Raylaser. Nothing against people to get into it, just not my thing. 

My opinion of the run was spoiled at a pretty young age, tripping over rocks one very cold morning, falling in, and being laughed at by everyone in the vicinity. 

Living 15 mins away from the river, I've got all summer to fish it quietly. I've caught quite a few eyes there in the dog days of summer. I leave the run to the tourists, then spend the summer picking up and tripping over their trash.


----------



## Raylaser

Hey Night, if that's his interpretation of casting "over" someone then fine. My experience is too many guys cast into your line and directly tangle with you because they don't understand the timing of river fishing. I do fish the run on some weekdays but don't make it a priority. As you stated and I fully agree, I like to relax when I fish so the run isn't always the best place to do that. Not knocking it. It's good for NW Ohio and a lot of guys local or otherwise enjoy it so more power to them. On another note that you mentioned and I brought up earlier, the fact that so called "sportsmen" will leave behind so much trash is beyond my comprehension. I'd like to say it's non-locals but I've seen local guys leave crap all over the place and that's just a slap in the face to all of us who want to pass down this wonderful sport to our children and grandchildren. Leaving behind spent fishing line and your McDonald's trash is inexcusable. But hey, I'm one of those guys that someone earlier said I shouldn't be on this forum complaining.


----------



## Bassthumb

There is nothing wrong with sharing your experiences good or bad. We are not "haters" we just don't like fishing the run. To me it is not fishing at all. I imagine myself living in Indianapolis and reading about the "great" walleye run online never having fished it. How disappointed I would be driving three hours to experience the run at sidecut park. Lots of guys on here have never fished it and look for advice and info. Sharing my experience as a cautionary tale is just as valuable as you guys that like fishing it. My advice is to those who are considering fishing it, not the guy that loves it and has done it for years. I am 40, lived within 10 miles of Sidecut my whole life and I don't bother to fish the run all that much. If I didn't have a Yak to get away from the crowds I never would. If you enjoy the sport or peace of fishing and tactics of figuring out a body of water locating fish, beware of the run. If you want to fill your freezer and don't care how you have to go about doing it, have at it you might enjoy it. I just don't. No offense intended just honest advice to those that want it.


----------



## Raylaser

x2 Bassthumb!


----------



## Evinrude58

I have only fished run for the last 2 years and enjoy it. Have only seen issues twice. The first year on my first day fishing the run a fist fight broke out 30 minutes after the fishing started. Seems a local thought that tourists were in his spot. The second happened year two when an Asian guy kept getting tangled with everyone down stream from him. After the 10th tangle in a row and him pretending not to understand when it was explained what he was doing wrong they started just cutting his line After the fourth time it was cut he suddenly understood what to do. I will be there again this year. I do agree that a few people are slobs though but most I have seen take their trash with them.


----------



## Raylaser

Hey Evenrude, glad you've had basically a good experience. Fact that the incidents you describe occurred are exactly what makes the run not so enjoyable at times regardless of whether the issues are affecting me directly or I'm witnessing them occur. Just sad IMHO that some choose to "fish" this way. And oh BTW to the guys that think that a particular spot on the river is theirs, think again my friends. First come first serve. It's those that arrive late and expect you to accommodate them that makes it frustrating. You want a particular spot on the river? Get out of bed earlier my friend. Good report Evenrude, thanks for a positive spin. At this point I'm out of this thread though. Don't want to be seen as a negative force, just making observations but hey - onward and forward with some fishing eah?


----------



## fish4wall

Raylaser said:


> First come first serve. It's those that arrive late and expect you to accommodate them that makes it frustrating. You want a particular spot on the river? Get out of bed earlier my friend.


AMEN Ray!!!!
like I said I've been fishing this run for a number of years...my buddies and I drive from Columbus. we leave my house about 3am. we're in the water no later than an hour or hour and a half before sun up....that way we have a spot on the river for the day....
but to the newbies that want to try it...please don't let the stories stop you....it really is a fun run.....


----------



## odell daniel

I heard a few years ago that the walleye that spawn in the maumee are lake st claire fish that migrate down the detroit river. has anyone else heard that? seems like a long trip


----------



## KaGee

odell daniel said:


> I heard a few years ago that the walleye that spawn in the maumee are lake st claire fish that migrate down the detroit river. has anyone else heard that? seems like a long trip


The run is a mix. Fish were tagged and traced to St. Claire. So yes that is true, but not all are from there.


----------



## spikeg79

Evinrude58 said:


> The second happened year two when an Asian guy kept getting tangled with everyone down stream from him. After the 10th tangle in a row and him pretending not to understand when it was explained what he was doing wrong they started just cutting his line After the fourth time it was cut he suddenly understood what to do. I will be there again this year. I do agree that a few people are slobs though but most I have seen take their trash with them.


Sounds like the same guy the wife & I had the "pleasure" of meeting @ Sidecut in June or July a few years ago. Was a nice calm morning with just a few fishermen here and there then an Asian guy pops down to the river bank right in between me and the wife and starts casting out. We kindly asked him to move to a different spot and he chews us out in his language while walking away. The closest fishermen to us was near Buttonwood and the island so it wasn't like there were no more spots left along the bank of the Maumee.


----------



## ostbucks98

Raylaser said:


> OST, not sure what type of fishing you deem is correct, but casting over someone else's line is never correct. So why in the world would you advocate it unless you're a slob fisherman. I fish the run, I respect other's position in relationship to me. What irritates me about it are inconsiderate guys like you that make stupid comments like you just made and make it seem like it's no big deal to push and shove your way into someone else's fishing experience. You are the problem sir, not the solution.



Casting over the persons line upstream of you is the proper technique. Have you really ever waded the river during the run? Thanks for the insinuation that I "push and shove my way into someone elses fishing experience" You just pluck that one out of your imagination as well?


----------



## Gills63

The only time casting over other people's lines is an issue is if someone short casts then starts speed reeling. They will pick up everybodys line up river. Other then that, it's basically the way it works.

The bottom line is its very simple for an experienced group to fish shoulder to shoulder and have very few tangles. All people have to do is communicate, let people know when you have a fish on. Also folks who spend two minutes trying to get out of a snag are just creating a snag for everybody else.


----------



## Raylaser

ostbucks98 said:


> Casting over the persons line upstream of you is the proper technique. Have you really ever waded the river during the run? Thanks for the insinuation that I "push and shove my way into someone elses fishing experience" You just pluck that one out of your imagination as well?


If you read your own original post you did not indicate casting over someone "upstream", you just said "cast over someone". Well that would create a tangle if not done correctly. Believe me I've had people cast over me that were upstream of me and created a mess, and YES, I have and still do fish the run. So no imagining the issues here sir. But if it makes you happy to think that way more power to you. So for now, I'm out of this thread because it just doesn't make sense to have to answer these stupid questions and accusations.


----------



## TopCat

KaGee said:


> The run is a mix. Fish were tagged and traced to St. Claire. So yes that is true, but not all are from there.


Indeed! Some of the latest ODNR research tracking shows walleyes that spawned in the Sandusky and Maumee Rivers are fish that actually live the better part of the year in Lake Huron, and they return there after spawning. And some walleyes that spawn in Michigan's Tittabawassee River, which empties into the Saginaw River and Saginaw Bay on Lake Huron live in Lake Erie most of the year and have been caught there after returning. Those are some mobile fish!


----------



## whalernut207

To all. In my opinion and strictly that,my opinion. The run is the deer hunting season of fishing. For a couple weeks a year most everyone comes down to the river in search of the wall hanger or to fill the freezer. I personally just like to fish. I drive 45 min to the river and only take one or two home for dinner. Now that being said I am fortunate enough to dock a boat at the lake and can so called fill my freezer anytime I want if i choose to do thst.But many times power goes out ect. And i have seen many fish go to spoil even by my own account. In this modern age of convenience most of can go fishing most anytime we choose. So in my eyes maybe knock the limit down to 2 fish during the run. That way the guys that only want the meat can catch their 2 then move on. Making room for more fisherman to enjoy. just my thoughts!


----------



## Gills63

Making the limit so low that it's not worth going would definitely keep the crowds away. But I like to hope limits are set to protect a resource not to basically discourage people from utilizing the resource.


----------



## jonlpeck922

Yea i dont have alot of free time to fish and im experianced but i still have alot of skunkings. I have 3 kids and a wife that love fish, so when i get a 4 or 6 fish limit it is definitely appreciated.


----------



## Bassthumb

There are lots of guys out there that have no boat and this is the only realistic time they can get an Erie quality walleye. Once late may and June hits walleyes are real tough to come by for the shore bound. I wouldn't support decreasing the limit for this reason. I have a yak, and many friends with Erie equipped boats so for me I can get walleye anytime. But you cant forget there are 1000s of guys that basically have the run as their only shot to get their freezer stocked with some good walleye. I wouldn't support making it tougher on them.


----------



## Bassthumb

Also very surprised to hear that Huron Walleyes show up in the Maumee, I would have guessed they would all come from Erie aside from a few St Clair stragglers that overshot the DR. Interesting that they move that far to spawn. Id think they would pick the closest suitable spot.


----------



## marv

Ray twice now you've stated your out of this thread.stick to your word Sir and stay out.


----------



## tlark19

Dang Fella's..Can't we all just get along !!!


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Marvin!


----------



## BFG

It's a fantastic fishery that offers an affordable and accessible opportunity to everyone who is willing to give it a shot. Having said that, you earn every fish you land legally down there, and contrary to popular belief most guys do not walk out of the river with a limit. Sure, there are magical days when most get their fish, but those who are true river rats understand that the magical days happen about twice per season, and the rest of the time you are going to have to work for those fish. To me, it's more of a mental game than anything else. You need to be willing to put up with things down there that bother/deter/piss off most other guys. I've caught myself getting irritated and frustrated with situations at times, and I guarantee you each and every time it negatively affected my fishing success.

Don't judge folks for fishing the run, and please don't suggest that what we are doing down there is harming the fish population. A warm, calm day in April will have 10x the amount of walleyes killed on the reefs out on the lake than in the entire Maumee river run. In all honesty, I fear for the river fishery at the current time, as the returns over the past couple years have been miserable, to say the least. We needed a good spawn...so let's hope they got it done last year or the year before so that we can again enjoy 5-6 weeks of good fishing again.

It's almost time boys....warm rain coming next week. Check those waders for leaks.....they will be here soon.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Only about 4-7 percent of the walleye in lake Erie migrate up the Maumee and Sandusky rivers to spawn. There are a lot more lake St Claire walleye in the mix then you would think too.


----------



## walleyeguy19

any luck fellas????


----------



## KaGee

walleyeguy19 said:


> any luck fellas????


At least the new guy at Maumee Tackle is being honest...
"_Maumee River Level-581.9 Temp-37.5 degrees Clarity-4″ Sunrise-07:04 AM Sunset-6:28 PM Wading To Bluegrass is not recommended. Still no fish brought into shop yesterday, although there were several anglers out trying their luck_".


----------



## ostbucks98

The last guy was pretty honest as well.


----------



## BFG

Looks like we will get the big "purge" that is always needed after a season of crap accumulating everywhere from Fort Wayne to Toledo...next week looks pretty wet after Wednesday. Saw something about a "Pineapple Express" weather pattern that is gonna bring a bunch of rain. When it goes back down...it'll be game on.


----------



## Flathead76

BFG said:


> It's a fantastic fishery that offers an affordable and accessible opportunity to everyone who is willing to give it a shot. Having said that, you earn every fish you land legally down there, and contrary to popular belief most guys do not walk out of the river with a limit. Sure, there are magical days when most get their fish, but those who are true river rats understand that the magical days happen about twice per season, and the rest of the time you are going to have to work for those fish. To me, it's more of a mental game than anything else. You need to be willing to put up with things down there that bother/deter/piss off most other guys. I've caught myself getting irritated and frustrated with situations at times, and I guarantee you each and every time it negatively affected my fishing success.
> 
> Don't judge folks for fishing the run, and please don't suggest that what we are doing down there is harming the fish population. A warm, calm day in April will have 10x the amount of walleyes killed on the reefs out on the lake than in the entire Maumee river run. In all honesty, I fear for the river fishery at the current time, as the returns over the past couple years have been miserable, to say the least. We needed a good spawn...so let's hope they got it done last year or the year before so that we can again enjoy 5-6 weeks of good fishing again.
> 
> It's almost time boys....warm rain coming next week. Check those waders for leaks.....they will be here soon.


The part about the two days during the run that are magical and everyone is catching is spot on. Besides that my magic number is 3 fish. After that it seams that I can not buy the forth fish. Definitely have to work for fish 3 and 4.


----------



## fisherboy

A friend of mine did managed to catch a WE last Sunday. Unfortunately I was not there to bring it home. He gave it away to someone else. I would have counted it as 1 of my year catch total. Lol.


----------



## mrm123

JUST GOT MY LIMIT THROWING A a rig. lolol


----------



## TopCat

Drove past Buttonwood this morning (Saturday). There were about four or five cars parked there, and I saw three people fishing. The ranger was parked there, too. Didn't see any fish caught in the small amount of time I was there. The water looked muddy, but it was running well and at a good height.


----------



## Sasamafras

Bunch of pictures on fb today. Mostly singles, I would think some more walleye would come this week.


----------



## Dr. Walleye

Yes, a few walleye have been caught on the Maumee, and a friend of my witnessed 2 caught at Jerome Rd. River etiquette is a great topic, and from a local guy's viewpoint, common sense rules the day. In the private property area upriver from Ft. Meigs, people should respect the land and be grateful if they're allowed to pass. And picking up a few pieces of trash on my walk home is another way I give back. * * * After this week's warm rain, we'll see our first major push of walleye.


----------



## MasterKraft

hunters08 said:


> I have never fished the run, I cant wait to try it. Although Its a little depressing hearing all the negative comments about how horrible it is, Im still going to try it once.


Don't be discouraged, when you pull a walleye through the current it's worth the trouble. Just hope for some halfway courteous guys nearby and you'll have fun. Be safe


----------



## Mr. A

Mind the Channel! LOL, The biggest problems I have seen on the Maumee were always related to someone not knowing or not caring that they were blocking someone, who was there first, from reaching the channel!


----------



## Gills63

Some good beginners tips: 

like just mentioned, if you fish way in front of the line people are going to hook you, if your up river from others and fish behind the line your going to hook some one

walk slow the river has holes; use your feet to feel for holes or big rocks, 

If your line is so strong that it doesn't break off at the jig or weight when snagged then you are using too strong of test, if you can't get unsnagged don't cut your line at the rod tip ( especially with braid) that line becomes a huge snag for everyone else. When all else fails, tightened your drag, point your rod tip towards the snag, and pull straight back. Hopefully you either get out of the snag or break off at your tackle.


----------



## BFG

70 degree rain should make things interesting to say the least by the weekend. If we get the 1.5" they are talking...it should be very good next week. 

It used to be my mission to get my fish..every damn time. I would get ticked off if I didn't, and over time that mind-set took the fun right out of it for me. It wasn't until I started taking my son down there that I realized just how much fun (and challenging) it can be to fish the river. He showed me last year that even when we didn't get our fish, it was still really cool to see all the geese, ducks, and deer....and he pointed out things like how the water rolls off the rocks fast and then about 20' later it flattens out. Stuff like that...all over-looked by me (and a lot of others) that think it is their mission to always just kill fish. 

Good luck guys, and remember the person standing next to you just wants to catch fish too. No need to not offer to help if he/she is struggling. We all love to fish...and nothing is more frustrating than being new to the river and the only thing that gets thrown your way is grumpy glances or snickers. There are a lot of places to fish, so use that knowledge to go somewhere else if things aren't working out for you at your first spot.


----------



## anglermama

I personally have never ran into trouble when fishing the run! I have found everyone around me to be at least courteous! Most of the time, very friendly! I have met some great people on the water. I am not sure if the difference lies on the location on where I choose to fish that I don't witness the "crazy" part of the run or if it is really just not all that common! That being said, I am looking forward to this year and can't wait to get my chance to get in there! Best of luck to you all and stop in to say hi if you get the chance!


----------



## 9Left

agreed angler! Probly 95% of guys I've fished next to during the run are very courteous and would even be willing to net a fish for me... Personally I think the good guys outnumber the idiots up there


----------



## Sasamafras

I think most are courteous. I got into a spot yesterday and on the one side the guy was great, the other frustrated. When he started to leave I asked if he wanted me to move. He said "not now". He also hadn't caught anything, and people has tangled to our left and right. Certainly depends on attitude as well. 

3 guys then came down and fished beside me later, and we got along just fine.


----------



## ostbucks98

Everyone has a different comfort level and set of expectations. If I can reach my arms out to each side and not touch someone then all is good


----------



## BFG

Personally, I believe a lot of what is said about the run is urban legend. I've fished down there for more than 30 years and I can tell you without a doubt, that only two or three times did I ever see guys get really mad at one another to the point where I thought it was going to go down. 

I have seen plenty of examples of a lack of courtesy on the part of some, and I have also seen a whole lotta "needs to pay more attention to what is going on around him" too. In general, I believe that most who fish down there are looking for a good time. Thankfully over the years I have learned enough places to fish under a variety of conditions that I don't have to endure fishing a spot that is filled with folks that are not going to make my experience enjoyable. 

I will say the enforcement aspect by the ODNR is not an urban legend. I've talked to those guys a bunch of times over the years and without a doubt they are looking for double/triple dippers. Those equal the largest fines and are easiest to prove. Unless they are standing in line with you, it is difficult for them to tell if a fish is hooked in the lip, nostril, or under the jaw, but if they have you on video catching four fish at Orleans and then they see you later at White street getting four more, they will come pay you a visit and it won't be cheap.


----------



## Kathmandu_Jim44

I am a total rookie to the Maumee River run and am not from the area. As an avid Ohio angler I really want to try my hand at this. I feel it is an experience that is a "notch in my belt" as an angler across the state. My cousin and I are planning on heading up that way soon. He has been a time or two years ago with others who were more experienced. We are just looking for a few general spots that guys go to fish. He says when he went in the past they waded across the river to an island where there were tons of deer then waded back out into the river. Does this ring any bells? Any additional tips would be great! 

Hoping our trips aren't the "full contact fishing" or "Maumee River battle fishing" I've heard horror stories about. Not expecting the world just a couple guys who are looking to go out try our hand at something that sounds like it could be great!


----------



## Gills63

The island is blue grass island. It requires a fairly low water level. High water you can go to white Street or Orleans park. People also fish fort meigs, buttonwood park, Ford St, and Jerome Rd.


----------



## Kathmandu_Jim44

Gills63 said:


> The island is blue grass island. It requires a fairly low water level. High water you can go to white Street or Orleans park. People also fish fort meigs, buttonwood park, Ford St, and Jerome Rd.


Thanks I appreciate it!!


----------



## 9Left

It's going to be packed this weekend!!


----------



## Gills63

Another thing, if the water is low enough for blue grass, watch where others cross to the island and go that way. I've seen people try to pick a random spot to cross and end up wet.


----------



## Flathead76

BFG said:


> I will say the enforcement aspect by the ODNR is not an urban legend. I've talked to those guys a bunch of times over the years and without a doubt they are looking for double/triple dippers. Those equal the largest fines and are easiest to prove. Unless they are standing in line with you, it is difficult for them to tell if a fish is hooked in the lip, nostril, or under the jaw, but if they have you on video catching four fish at Orleans and then they see you later at White street getting four more, they will come pay you a visit and it won't be cheap.


I called the tip line on two guys double dipping off the tote path about five years ago. Watched them both walk out of the river with four fish each. About 15 minutes latter I look 10 yards upstream and they are putting a fish on a stringer. These dumbasses were so bold or stupid that they were going into the exact same slide to get another limit. Made it really easy for Cody and took a picture of them. He latter called me and thanked me for the tip and said that they were both fined 248 each for double dipping.


----------



## legendaryyaj

This is the first time I've ever seen such positive posts about fishing the run that I might just try it this year. I've always avoided it due to the negative things I read on here and while some of them are true, I really don't have the patience for the ignorance.

BFG, 

I must admit, I truly respect you as a individual for keeping this on a positive track when there's so much negativity surrounding the run. I feel like the people who complain so much are also the ones who claim holes and the whole stretch of river to themselves.


----------



## homerun

I've fished the Maumee and Sandusky runs for over 40 years. I have NEVER had a significant problem. One of the things I do is not fish in a line with 100 other guys. I try to find the less fished spots and don't fish on the weekend. I also tend to go later in the day and have never noticed a difference in the number of fish caught in the morning or afternoon.


----------



## BFG

legendaryyaj said:


> BFG,
> 
> I must admit, I truly respect you as a individual for keeping this on a positive track when there's so much negativity surrounding the run. I feel like the people who complain so much are also the ones who claim holes and the whole stretch of river to themselves.


It's all good and thank you. Typically in a given year, there is about a 15 day window where the crowds are just out of control bad in the Maumee. Today starts that 15 day period, given that limits have been caught and advertised all over the internet this week. The true question will be, is this year going to be like 2013 was when we really didn't have a winter, and the bulk of the fish were here and gone by April 5th, or will it be a more normal year where we get waves of fish that prolong things into late April? 

Catching limits by St. Patty's Day is not unusual. What happens in the next 10 days will tell us a lot. No more rain forecasted until next week, and this cold snap is going to make things very difficult over the next 4 days. Fishing will only get more difficult as the pressure magnifies every day. 

Good luck guys...


----------



## Redhunter1012

BFG said:


> It's all good and thank you. Typically in a given year, there is about a 15 day window where the crowds are just out of control bad in the Maumee. Today starts that 15 day period, given that limits have been caught and advertised all over the internet this week. The true question will be, is this year going to be like 2013 was when we really didn't have a winter, and the bulk of the fish were here and gone by April 5th, or will it be a more normal year where we get waves of fish that prolong things into late April?
> 
> Catching limits by St. Patty's Day is not unusual. What happens in the next 10 days will tell us a lot. No more rain forecasted until next week, and this cold snap is going to make things very difficult over the next 4 days. Fishing will only get more difficult as the pressure magnifies every day.
> 
> Good luck guys...


Id be alright with a cold snap slowing things down for awhile. Might be a week or 2 before im feeling good enough to get up there. For those of you on here reading and trying to figure out whats Urban legend and whats the truth, BFG will set ya straight. It's not a horrible experience fishing down there. For the most part, it's a great time. One bit of advice for you who want a good experience: Dont go on a weekend when the water is high but the fishing is good. What happens is everybody is squeezed down from 30 spots to about 5 and you have every inbred, upside down open faced reel using douchebag down there thinking he's a river pro. When water is 582 or lower and fishing is good, there are plenty of great spots with elbow room up and down the whole river, especially on the Gay side (Maumee side) where BFG fishes


----------



## BFG

Redhunter1012 said:


> When water is 582 or lower and fishing is good, there are plenty of great spots with elbow room up and down the whole river, especially on the Gay side (Maumee side) where BFG fishes


I am so glad you posted that, because we all know that the Perrysburg side that Red fishes has more fish, and better looking women, than the side I like to fish. Unless of course, Buttonwood is broke, then Red and his party of 9 come and bother me.


----------



## 9Left

Fished White street this morning.... Several limits comin out before noon... I managed 3 fish before I got too hungry for lunch..., lol! 5/8 and 3/4 weight both worked fine


----------



## 9Left

Just picked up my limit fish at buttonwood


----------



## dwa66

My nephew is catching them. I'm heading down with him this weekend


----------



## Redhunter1012

BFG said:


> I am so glad you posted that, because we all know that the Perrysburg side that Red fishes has more fish, and better looking women, than the side I like to fish. Unless of course, Buttonwood is broke, then Red and his party of 9 come and bother me.


haha damn right


----------



## midoh39

Hey guys, I plan on heading to fort meigs tomorrow, I've heard that the crossing point is deeper now, should I just park at Schroeder's and make the walk down?


----------



## FishTooth

If you park at shroeders and walk down you'll "technically" be tresspassing.


----------



## zet

Anything happening at the Farnsworth area? Thinking about putting a boat in there.


----------



## Gills63

Park at Schroeder's and walk to the fort? That would be quite the hike.


----------



## 9Left

Had to work for em today!! 9 hours in that dam river for 3 fish!!!


----------



## Evinrude58

Had to relay this as I have never seen it in over 50 years of fishing. Caught a Walleye on Saturday and never hooked him. Somehow my line got wrapped around his tail twice. Really nice 5lber which gave a nice fight. Too bad I had to let him go. Didn't think a warden would accept the I didn't snag him I lassoed him line.


----------



## Schatty

Evinrude58 said:


> Had to relay this as I have never seen it in over 50 years of fishing. Caught a Walleye on Saturday and never hooked him. Somehow my line got wrapped around his tail twice. Really nice 5lber which gave a nice fight. Too bad I had to let him go. Didn't think a warden would accept the I didn't snag him I lassoed him line.


I brought one in a few years ago that had someone else's broken off line with jig in the mouth and 2 ft leader with swivel. Somehow I hooked the hole in the swivel and brought the fish all the way in. I released him as I too thought that the DNR wouldn't agree it was a legally caught fish.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

I was the netman, my buddy was reeling one in. He gets it to the boat, I scoop......and netted two fish. Craziest way I've ever caught a walleye.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Bucket Mouth said:


> I was the netman, my buddy was reeling one in. He gets it to the boat, I scoop......and netted two fish. Craziest way I've ever caught a walleye.


I've seen that happen a handful of times over the river. One time as I was entering the water at Orleans, a young guy was leaving, and actually caught a walleye between his legs. Probably 15 years ago I was fishing upstream at BW and had a female and 2 males beach themselves about 20 yards down from me. They all went on my stringer. I wouldnt do it now, but I was young and hungry, haha


----------



## Flathead76

Redhunter1012 said:


> I've seen that happen a handful of times over the river. One time as I was entering the water at Orleans, a young guy was leaving, and actually caught a walleye between his legs. Probably 15 years ago I was fishing upstream at BW and had a female and 2 males beach themselves about 20 yards down from me. They all went on my stringer. I wouldnt do it now, but I was young and hungry, haha


Goes to show you that most people stand where they should be fishing.


----------

